# What release cue do you use?



## dilbert (Nov 1, 2008)

As I prepare for my new arrival, I'm putting together a list of the cues I'm going to use (consistency is key, right) Most are pretty straight forward (SIT, DOWN...). But I have not decided on a release cue. I do not want to use "OK" given its high frequency of occurrence in everyday language. Here are some options I've come across:

Release
Break
Free
All Done
That'll Do
Thoughts and opinions on those? *What release cue do you use?*


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I use OK and have never had a problem. I think they listen more to my tone and body language than the actual word though.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I use release but in a very excited abnormal way, not like someone walking by saying release.


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

I've used three different release cues, depending on how I want him to release himself. In the beginning when I was doing sit-stay exercises outside, I would call his name and he'd come racing towards me. So that was one release which is also a recall. When I'm releasing him for his dinner I'll use "okay!" in an excited way. If he's in his designated spot while visitors come over, I'll release him with a gentle hand gesture which I've taught as a gentle release, so that he walks slowly towards our visitor and doesn't run all crazy like he does to his dinner.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been using "OK" with Kimma, and I haven't had an issue with her confusing it when I say "OK" in real life. But just for the sake of having two different ones, I'm teaching my other dog, Pentti, with the release cue being "break." That way, I can just release one while another is still in position without confusion.

I use "all done" when we're on a walk and I let them go sniff (used as a reward for nice walking!), but it's time to begin walking again. In that sense, it's almost like a short recall.

Honestly, it's whatever you want and will have an easy time remembering


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I got in the habit of using "OK" for Pip and Maisy, before I realized that I might wish I hadn't someday. I do occasionally accidentally release them.

For Squash, I'm using "All Done" partly to have something different than the other dogs and partly to just NOT use "OK".


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Gatsby is "Free!"
Marsh is "Bingo!"
Both of them are "Okay."

That's in theory, anyway. Usually it's more like "Bing-okay-free, whatever the heck I say to you."


----------



## Elliebell (Mar 13, 2011)

I use 'okay' with a horizontal hand swipe for both my dogs and have never had any issues. I say it high pitched and happy and with a lot of stress on the 'kay' part, so it sounds different normal use. And besides, we use a lot of cues in every day language. If you ask a guest if they'd like to sit down, I doubt your dog would be confused because the know you're not talking to them. In addition, just avoid using okay while they're staying. If they're not holding a position, okay doesn't apply to them anyways.

The only thing I've heard is that those in agility prefer other release words because some people say 'O-KAY!' when they're excited, which could cause a dog in the ring to take off before they should. I mean, you're dog should be only paying attention to you anyways, so I doubt it matters that much...

So yeah. Use whatever you want.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

We were military.

Ours is "at ease"


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I use "break" for Kuma.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

"Mmmk"

Or "Done"


----------



## aBlueDog (Feb 14, 2011)

We use free... Today we were working on not moving on any other command... it was fun.. Zoey, Ketchup! *weird look* Zoey, Monkeys, Zoey, freedom!(little movement on that one, but it was tough) It was GREAT FUN!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

If I'm releasing him from some sort of stay (Sit-stay, wait at the door, wait in the crate, etc.) I use "Let's go!" in an excited tone. It makes sense to me because I'm asking him to GO someplace, so I don't forget it. When I'm releasing him to eat, I point and say "Go get it!" I think the most important thing is that it's something easy for you to remember.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I use "okay."

I never have a problem with okay in normal conversation and having it confusing.

Walk, treat, food and ride, on the other hand...different story.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I use "OK" or "go" depending on the context. Usually when I'm releasing her from a sit at the door when she's about to go outside, I use go and ok most other times.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have several, which might be silly of me, I just can't help myself...

That's enough (end of training session)
ok
break
go sniff
go on
let's go

The last 3 are used on walks.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

Depending on the situation ... I use both 'Scoot' and 'Go' (or 'let's go' - walks, rides)


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dilbert said:


> As I prepare for my new arrival, I'm putting together a list of the cues I'm going to use (consistency is key, right) Most are pretty straight forward (SIT, DOWN...). But I have not decided on a release cue. I do not want to use "OK" given its high frequency of occurrence in everyday language. Here are some options I've come across:
> 
> Release
> Break
> ...


I use that'll do because it sounds so cool with a herding dog. Seriously, as long as it isn't a word that you use all the time in other situations, and you and the dog are clear on it's meaning - use what is comfortable and what you can remember (and what doesn't sound like another word you'll be using a lot.)


----------



## dilbert (Nov 1, 2008)

Some nice ideas. I like some of the suggestions. 

I know that in the end I can use whatever I want. I'm just curious what others use. The release cue seems to be the cue that varies the most. I was just looking for some ideas trying to find one that I really like. I guess I see the release cue as a place to have a little fun. Case in point:



katielou said:


> We were military.
> Ours is "at ease"


That's awesome. I may use that. But technically, "Fall Out" would be the correct command to use to release a unit.  (I need to mention that just in case my former BNCOC instructor is reading this.)

I was leaning towards "That'll do". But mostly because I want to be just like Farmer Hoggett. (Although I don't think I could ever be that laconic.) But now... I have to admit, "at ease" is is just too awesome of an idea.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I pat my leg and say "okay, come here". It's probably not the best since a lot of times he's actually pretty close by me, but it gets the point across that he can move. He probably pays more attention to the leg pat and "okay" part anyhow so I guess I ought to just drop the "come here" but it's just a habit.


----------

